# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Behandeling acne

## casperatos

Hi allemaal

Ik heb zelf ook last van acne en dit bericht kwam ik recentelijk op het internet tegen:

https://www.facebook.com/Gladskin.Skin.Care?fref=ts

* ''Maak nu kans op een gratis behandeling met Gladskin Acne of Rosacea!'' 

Ter viering van de opening van Micreos Human Health in Den Haag geven wij 10 behandelingen weg bij de Haaglanden Kliniek!

Interesse? Mail naar [email protected]*

Ik heb al diverse producten tegen acne geprobeerd en weinig waren succesvol. Ik heb mij uit wanhoop dan ook maar ingeschreven en daarnaast gevraagd om meer informatie. 

Mijn vraag aan jullie:
Zijn er meer mensen die dit bericht ook hebben gelezen/gezien? Gladskin al hebben gebruikt? Of zich ook hebben ingeschreven?
Zie graag jullie reacties!

Groetjes

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik geen algemeen middel adviseren, maar kijken naar de huid van de cliënt.

----------

